# Unbelievable It Crossed The Atlantic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Must See This



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, so last sunday I am about to enter the marina after sailing in 2o knot winds....

A beautifull sail, that slowed down towards the end of the day as the wind died to 10 knots.....

We're coming in around 3 pm, when suddenly.....right in front of my eyes....it crossed my bow, paying no attention to priorities or rules of the sea....

Don't believe me...look bellow....

I moved to the bow and yelled CD!!!!!! CDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is that you??? but no answer...it wasn't CD........somone else maybe....Cam??? no??..SD??? no...no training wheels....so who could it be????


























Next thing I will need to make my stay complete in this World is a flying pig......   

Mast fully raked backwards....shrouds shaking in the wind...power full...hanging fenders...

A true sailor I may gather....yes....

It crossed the Atlantic....it crossed the Atlantic...life will never be the same....

(*) Disclaimer: The mention of Macgreggor crafts, by the writer of this post, his family and associations, does not imply his dislike for such vessel. The poster hereby disclaims any possible remark arriving form the misinterpretation of this post, and reserves the right to dispute in an European Union court of law.
Furthermore, the use of the word Mac, was only used to imply a fast vessel on water, moved by internal combustion engine, or by kinetic application of cold moving masses of air.
Any possible verbal confrontations related to or applied by owners and or associations of owners of Macgreggor vessels will be ignored.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

He is flying that Portugese flag with honor. Truly, he deserves to have a statue of his own in Portugal, right beside Jacques Cousteau.

Welcome to the invasion. 

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Man, what a jerk, crossing the Atlantic with his fenders out, i always take mine in when I cross...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you noticed???? no????

Look closer.....what is odd???? tell me tell me....what's odd in those photos....please.....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't get past the knockers, I mean fenders.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Please someone tell me the odd thing in the photo.....please.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i see lots of odd things, i wouldnt know where to start, besides the tiller, it's actually floating instead of on a trailor or the fact that that tub is the only one *not* sailing. what is it?? a mac 17x or something???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

please what is odd in those 3 photos.....please...its driving me crazy....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Its photo shoped, same boat overlayed on to photos!

marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I swear on my health that these are real and not photoshopped...I do...

I did take those photos Sunday afternoon..I swear...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Out with it already!


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

It has an outboard?? Is that the weird thing?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

BF...look around...what do you see??? All around....


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

okay, he's the only boat motoring.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Already said that


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I see two others motoring, a little red one on the right, altho that might be a start line for a race, and what appears to be an ocean going frieghter in the middle waaaaaaaay in the back...............not sure that they are motoring is correct.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giu,
The fact that a Mac is motoring in your pics . . even has it's sailcover still intact, while every other sailboat in the ocean is sailing circles around it, is not "odd". It's what Macs do best . . . redundancy by design.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I get it, someone used white out and removed Giulietta from the bow ????


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

*I see nothing*

I don't see anything wrong... Certainly I would be sailing not motoring...
Perhaps, the only thing I see, is that he is headed exactly the opposite direction of all boats...


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

You mean apart from the bra on the backstay? I thought the Portugese flag was red and green with gold not red and blue. If it had just crossed the Atlantic and was not Portugese the courtesy flag should be on the stb stay along with pratique.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

He's also the only one going nearly dead upwind.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Have you noticed???? no????
> 
> Look closer.....what is odd???? tell me tell me....what's odd in those photos....please.....


Never seen a Mac up close but...

Yeah the tiller looks weird but then so does the jib sheet arrangement. Then again maybe that's a Mac thing. Sure everyone else is sailing out while they are motoring in but I'm clutching at straws.

I think you've got me Alex.

(after I'd posted I saw Alex's reply. must be the odd jib sheet arrangement, that allows them to go to windward like that. Awesome.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Have you noticed???? no????
> 
> Look closer.....what is odd???? tell me tell me....what's odd in those photos....please.....


They apparently never once looked in your direction...good thing you weren't a big stinkpot running 50 mph!


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

I would start by saying they are not flying and American flag! Would anyone other than an American own one?  I bet they flew to the US to buy a boat because of the exchange rate  I know a guy who came over from England to the cape to get a boat. He chose an abandoned Hunter 27 and totaly rebuilt it over the summer. Now he is heading south to the Bahamas for the winter, then across the pond next year! All with a 1-1/2 foot deep shoal keel!!!! 
But now that you asked G, I could swear that was you piloting the Mac


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Have you noticed???? no????
> 
> Look closer.....what is odd???? tell me tell me....what's odd in those photos....please.....


the boat has no lifelines.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

What's weird? How about the waterskier keeping that Mac from getting fully on plane.


----------



## JohnF261 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Spreader(s)*

It only has one spreader? Or is it just the angle?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Solar stik on the stern?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No Solar Stik?
Hah ...great minds think alike!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Look...all around the sea infested with boats sailing, a little red dinghy with the coach of the kids sailing in the far ground...its blowing 10 knots, no waves nothing...even the old fart with the ugly wooden boat comes out (and I never saw him sail) ....and this guy spent his whole day at sea on power...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

That just shows the guy's from Florida, I guess.

EDIT: Man, I looked again...that is one ugly boat. I've had nicer hull shapes circle my toilet.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Who's says this boat crossed the Atlantic...we all know these boats are really built in Europe, I think Portugal if I remember correctly!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alex

Nice of them to give you a drive by so you can see her in her natural habitat before you take delivery.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> Alex
> 
> Nice of them to give you a drive by so you can see her in her natural habitat before you take delivery.


Hey "bear" man...want a humiliating photoshop??? do you???

How's life Charlie?? regards at home from me


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Giu: Nothing unusual with that "boat". I took some photos of a Mac this summer on Lake Simcoe north of Toronto. Beautiful day and this bozo was speeding around the lake at full tilt pulling someone on an inner tube. Around and around he went. Now if he had collided with a Sea Doo - that really would have made my day.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Man, they're ugly boats!.. still, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  

Lack of lifelines is no big deal - we don't have them on our boat either - and bras hanging from the pushpit is no biggie (she's not topless). Not taking any notice of Giu might be a bit more serious...

..but what's with the deck chair in the cockpit that the guy is sitting on?? Bizarre!! Are you jealous, Portugee?


----------



## Slooptattoo (Aug 4, 2007)

It's going 20 Kts.?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

MY neighbor has a 46 ft Durbeck Ketch, and a Macgregor 26m - now that's weird.
What's wrong with the picture is that Gui's wife never turns to wave hello, instead she's enjoying the ride with this true sailor 
Photoshop me again, see if I care :0


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Photoshop me again, see if I care :0


Chuckles....look at you....really...look carefully.....photoshoping you is like beating a man when he is down....stealing the lollipop from a baby....

I won't photoshop you...I'd go to Hell instead of heaven for doing that....

You've been photoshoped by...God...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Perfect heads were meant to be bald - I have emprical proof
Men have hairy chest - women don't - which would you rather look at
(not you Gui).
As to the rest of me  at least my wife doesn't ride Mac's.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> (not you Gui).


Uh-oh, he said the Gui-word.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

no dodger?

oh, and no grill, either...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> no dodger?
> 
> oh, and no grill, either...


Sounds like the perfect boat for Giu.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think the infamous Alex has been pulling our legs...mine hurts...does yours..?!?!?!?


----------



## wlcoxe (Jan 26, 2001)

*What crossed the ocean?*

NOT Photoshopped-the bone at the bow is different, and that is the first 26X I have seen that didn't have a wheel. Maybe he is something of a sailor? A little bit? Anyway, geat pictures as always, G.
Bill Coxe, O40 Kukulcán, New Bern, NC


----------



## JohnF261 (Sep 21, 2006)

*No Way...*

that boat crossed on it's own, unless that guy has brass church bells for balls it had to be shipped. Gui- when are you going to let us in on what's really wrong with the pictures


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

What will really be funny is when that Mac beats him sailing (now he moght cheat and use the motor, but who cares... winning is winning!!).
Oh, that I could be there!!

- CD


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

Poseidon is sometimes tolerant of insanity! Some of us should be thankful of that for sure! Okay Giu. How do you know that this guy went across?

Oh, yea, what is the purpose of the fender up under the flair of the bows? It always gets me that people put fenders where they do absolutely no good.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I didn't say the boat crossed the Atlantic sailing...I said it had crossed the Atlantic meaning it found its way here....

What I was pointing out was that in 10knot winds and calm seas, everyone was sailing, and he was motoring among us as if it was normal.

That was it....

The thread was more to show we now have one Mac here, and it doesn't sail...it motors.


----------



## JohnF261 (Sep 21, 2006)

*That was a letdown*

I thought motor vs. sailing was mentioned early in the thread.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnF261 said:


> I thought motor vs. sailing was mentioned early in the thread.


Sorry John...the thread just snowballed without control...sorry...I couldn't keep up with it..


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats all they ever do, it can't remember ever seeing a Mac under sail.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I think some didn't get the tongue-in-cheek tone of your thread Giu . . . you'd think a major prize was offered to whoever guessed - "What is wrong with this picture?"  

When are you sending my prize Giu?


----------



## AlpineSailor (Nov 3, 2006)

There is no doubt in my mind. That is the worlds ugliest boat, bar none.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> I think some didn't get the tongue-in-cheek tone of your thread Giu . . . you'd think a major prize was offered to whoever guessed - "What is wrong with this picture?"
> 
> When are you sending my prize Giu?


sorry TB i beat you to it, but i'll share...maybe or i might just give you the whole thing knowing giu's kind of prize


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here is one under sail:










Anybody notice a reason not to make fun of this one? 

There were 3 26Xs in the fleet of boats on my recent trip to Cape Lookout. They are absolutely a compromise (in fact, one of them is named "Compromise"). When you can only afford one trailerable boat, Dad wants to sail, Mom wants standing headroom in the cabin and the kids want a ski boat, what do you do?

On the sail back, we got awesome wind and I was in a Quick Step 21 that was going 5-6 kts. The Mac 26Xs were doing 4-5 kts. Of course, on the way out when there was little wind, they were cranking up and filitting about visiting everyone.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Somewhere, I have some video of a MacGregor 26 that was out on Buzzards Bay about a month ago. It was motor sailing, and had the 50 HP outboard, and we passed it like it was going backwards...  It was blowing pretty good—probably about 20 knots... I'll see if I can find it and post it to youtube.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

It just occurred to me - anyone seen Denr? Maybe that's him out enjoying himself.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Johnrb said:


> It just occurred to me - anyone seen Denr? Maybe that's him out enjoying himself.


That is him waiving hello on the pic above (on the mac)!!

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Too easy, mocking the MacGregor 26. But it's about as fast as a Catalina, it's right in there with other mid-quality keelboats of this length. They are abominations and used thus by too many owners, and they are the ugliest thing above the waterline since ... the Hunter or Bayliner motosloops. But to fetch a Portsmouth of 94, they must have reasonable hull shape and balance. Especially given their napkin-sized mainsail.

Maybe we should go easy on them. At least their owners make a gesture toward sailing. They could have bought purebred stinkpots and swamped us with their wakes. And lest y'all wax too purist -- you got motors on your boats? Use em when needed, or when you're in a hurry, or when convenient? Larry and Lynn don't. 

I'd never own a Mac. But I'd never own a wooden catboat, either. Or a multihull. The world is full of sailboats -- some we like and some we don't -- and enuf water for everyone to chase their own dreams.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Not all Macgregors are ugly. Take a look at my 1974 Venture of Newport 23' cutter built by the same Macgregor Yachts that makes the current "power-sailers".

(I tried uploading the pictures after resizing to fit the upload requirements but the uploads kept failing, so here are links to the pictures on my Webshots album.)

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2686511020049039029zrUsOS
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2553756170049039029ZMIzEK
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230619757049039029mBncDC
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230627937049039029yLlUHg
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230628074049039029yDNCSv
http://sports.webshots.com/album/230613770IXBurv

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

heinzir said:


> Not all Macgregors are ugly. Take a look at my 1974 Venture of Newport 23' cutter built by the same Macgregor Yachts that makes the current "power-sailers".
> 
> (I tried uploading the pictures after resizing to fit the upload requirements but the uploads kept failing, so here are links to the pictures on my Webshots album.)
> 
> ...


beautiful Henry, very classic lines!


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Henry:

What was the deal with the drawing of the capsize with the kids spilling out of the boat???

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230617202049039029QAKBSm?vhost=sports


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Too easy, mocking the MacGregor 26. But it's about as fast as a Catalina, it's right in there with other mid-quality keelboats of this length.


In all seriousness - their quality is nowhere near average for a sailboat. This reason, more than any other (I believe) accounts for their poor reputation.


> They are abominations and used thus by too many owners, and they are the ugliest thing above the waterline since ... the Hunter or Bayliner motosloops.


Agreed


> But to fetch a Portsmouth of 94, they must have reasonable hull shape and balance. Especially given their napkin-sized mainsail.


No - a really good lobbying effort combined witha a lot of advertising cash trumps raw technical data anyday


> Maybe we should go easy on them. At least their owners make a gesture toward sailing. They could have bought purebred stinkpots and swamped us with their wakes.


I think this is a valid point, but it's really irresponsible of the dealers not to let people know exactly what they are, and are not, buying.


> And lest y'all wax too purist -- you got motors on your boats? Use em when needed, or when you're in a hurry, or when convenient? Larry and Lynn don't.


I use my diesel to come in and out of the slip. Period. If I am in a rush to get somewhere - I don't take the boat. It is conceivable that I would power up if a guest got seasick, but that's about it.



> I'd never own a Mac. But I'd never own a wooden catboat, either. Or a multihull. The world is full of sailboats -- some we like and some we don't -- and enuf water for everyone to chase their own dreams.


Ture - lots of ugly boats out there - enough for everyone. The MacGregor concept has a certain amount of appeal to a part of the market, and it's good that they have a boat that fulfils their needs. What is needed is better production quality and more honesty on the part of the dealer network.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

This is my favorite MAC from Roger- http://fastnet-yachts.ie/images/MacGregor-Yachts-65/A MacGregor-65-Under-Sail.jpg
Mac haters don't look.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Alden68 said:


> Henry:
> 
> What was the deal with the drawing of the capsize with the kids spilling out of the boat???
> 
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230617202049039029QAKBSm?vhost=sports


See this post:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?p=202044&highlight=chiquita#post202044

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Heinzir, I read it...I have no words...I was going to sit here and... list a whole bunch of stuff stating it to be your fault bla bla bla , or the boat's poor design bla bla bal ....for that matter...no need.

I am very glad and happy you all made it and survived to tell the truth...you need a different boat....

Poor kids...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey don't knock motor sailing (or just motoring)!!! That's not fair! My friend has a 250 hp yamaha on his Mac 26 and he frequently tows skiers and planes up like that... You can plane it until the keel shows. He's almost there in that photo too. 

Too bad he didn't take the time to remove his sailcover, then he could have at least looked like he was just back from a long sail... oh well. Maybe powerboater people buy sailboats too, then find out they don't have a throttle and steering wheel for the canvas things up there.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's one reason I'm glad my boat has positive flotation.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Giulietta said:


> Heinzir, I read it...I have no words...I was going to sit here and... list a whole bunch of stuff stating it to be your fault bla bla bla , or the boat's poor design bla bla bal ....for that matter...no need.
> 
> I am very glad and happy you all made it and survived to tell the truth...you need a different boat....
> 
> Poor kids...


Keep in mind that this happened back in 1992. I had already owned the boat for over 15 years. I am still sailing the same boat. There is not another boat that I would rather sail. Sure, there are other boats that I lust after (yours being one!), and there are an infinite number of larger, safer, more comfortable boats. I've chartered my share. But there are very few as pretty and none as well suited to the type of sailing we do on our home waters (an inland lake.)

And yes, she does now have positive flotation.

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

heinzir said:


> Keep in mind that this happened back in 1992. I had already owned the boat for over 15 years. I am still sailing the same boat. There is not another boat that I would rather sail. Sure, there are other boats that I lust after (yours being one!), and there are an infinite number of larger, safer, more comfortable boats. I've chartered my share. But there are very few as pretty and none as well suited to the type of sailing we do on our home waters (an inland lake.)
> 
> And yes, she does now have positive flotation.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand...i was being sarcastic...

Your story was very touching, and you know what, I loved it too, it was like reading one of those Clive Cussler books on salvages...he tells the story why it sunk and where it is now...

Cool..I like your boat.

Kids are big by now huh??


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Giulietta said:


> Yeah I understand...i was being sarcastic...
> 
> Your story was very touching, and you know what, I loved it too, it was like reading one of those Clive Cussler books on salvages...he tells the story why it sunk and where it is now...
> 
> ...


My oldest is almost 30 and my youngest is 25. My wife and I were SO close to having an "empty nest" and living the dream but it was not to be. We are now raising 3 grandchildren, ages 7, 8, and 11 months. At least they are all learning to sail!

http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230616319049039029vmDBAb
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2941329050049039029qFtAYh

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

heinzir said:


> My oldest is almost 30 and my youngest is 25. My wife and I were SO close to having an "empty nest" and living the dream but it was not to be. We are now raising 3 grandchildren, ages 7, 8, and 11 months. At least they are all learning to sail!
> 
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230616319049039029vmDBAb
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/2941329050049039029qFtAYh
> ...


And knowing your previous "record" do their parents let you sail with their children??  

I have 2 boys also, one is 10 and the other is 19 months. I sail with both, but the oldes, he has his own sailboat and he races it. His name is Fred


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Giulietta said:


> And knowing your previous "record" do their parents let you sail with their children??
> 
> I have 2 boys also, one is 10 and the other is 19 months. I sail with both, but the oldes, he has his own sailboat and he races it. His name is Fred


Yes, I've seen Fred's picture sailing your boat and I read some of his posts. Congratulations!

As for Jade, Devon, and Monet, we have legal custody and have been their surrogate parents since they were babies, Monet since birth. Devon is my "Captain in Training", Jade is my "Dinghy Captain", and Monet is our mascot (for now).









Henry
Chiquita


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Alden68 said:


> Henry:
> 
> What was the deal with the drawing of the capsize with the kids spilling out of the boat???
> 
> http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230617202049039029QAKBSm?vhost=sports


Scary looking.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Heinz, cute kids. I give you congratulations for keeping those kids and making them good people.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

heinzir said:


> And yes, she does now have positive flotation.
> 
> Henry
> Chiquita


Quite a story. Can you expand on something for me, please? The "microburst" you experienced...were there any other signs that such powerful and unexpected effects were around your boat, such as patches of disturbed water or even broken tree branches on the nearby shore? Any strange clouds?

I've been in a situation similar to that, but it was just a knockdown, and the cause was an already strong wind amplified by proximity to the shore and some buildings that briefly funnelled the wind to twice its strength (I estimate). Looking back (literallly, after it happened), I could see the pattern of the wind on the water, and so if I had been looking with an more experienced eye, I probably could have let the main off in that 50 metre stretch of "extra-heavy air". I just wonder if you had ANY such warning that 15 knots would turn into 60 or better (by the sounds of it...were your sails torn when retrieved?) in a couple of seconds.

Hell of a story, and I am glad no one was seriously hurt.

EDIT: I just took a closer look at that Venture 23. That's a lot of boat for 23 feet, and she has nice lines. I'm not surprised you salvaged her.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

No kidding Val! I think it would be an understatement to say that Henry has spent a lot of time on that boat not only maintaining, but modifying and improving her. Very, very nice.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Valiente said:


> Quite a story. Can you expand on something for me, please? The "microburst" you experienced...were there any other signs that such powerful and unexpected effects were around your boat, such as patches of disturbed water or even broken tree branches on the nearby shore? Any strange clouds?
> 
> I've been in a situation similar to that, but it was just a knockdown, and the cause was an already strong wind amplified by proximity to the shore and some buildings that briefly funnelled the wind to twice its strength (I estimate). Looking back (literallly, after it happened), I could see the pattern of the wind on the water, and so if I had been looking with an more experienced eye, I probably could have let the main off in that 50 metre stretch of "extra-heavy air". I just wonder if you had ANY such warning that 15 knots would turn into 60 or better (by the sounds of it...were your sails torn when retrieved?) in a couple of seconds.
> 
> ...


Thanks Val,

I don't recall any warning signs of the sudden sustained gust. We were far enough from shore that there were no funneling effects from buildings on shore. The weather had been unsettled all day but it seemed to have calmed down by the time we went out in the early evening.

No the sails weren't torn at all; these are the same sails I'm still using. (I recently had the mainsail in to a sailmaker for a minor repair; he thought it was only a couple of years old, not almost 30!) I think the excess wind pressure on the sails was dissipated by the boat heeling. Trailerable boats necessarily are lighter and have less ballast than non-trailerable ones and so are more tender, quicker to heel.

The boat actually sailed some distance underwater; she settled upright on the bottom quite a way from where she went under.

For more history and information on the Venture 23 check out this site:
www.geocities.com/venturenewport

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## nwpacketeer (Oct 9, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me what people will cross oceans in. A few years ago in Sidney BC I met a fellow who was completing a circumnavigation in a West Wight Potter (I suspect the larger size), and there were other people there who backed up what he was saying.

This summer I met a fellow from the Port Townsend Washington area who had gone to and returned from Australia in a 22 ft San Juan or what not.

Hell, when I was young and stupid I'd sail from Harwich England to the Hook of Holland in a 19 ft day sailer. I'd just follow my empty beer cans on the way back!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Drascombe Luggers have done the Bay of Biscay, I understand, and they are more or less open boats. Not my choice, but I bear a portion of admiration for the pure seamanship you must possess to sail these sort of boats in the open ocean and live.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

Webb Chiles sailed a 18' Drascombe Lugger almost completely around the world. Didn't quite finish and spent a good chunk of time in jail, after the Egyptian goverment (i think it was Egypt) confiscated his boat and accused him of spying. The manufacturer IIRC sent him a replacement boat, and he finished out the Mediterrean and made it to the Canaries, where he stopped voyaging on the Drascombe.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Valiente-
> 
> Webb Chiles sailed a 18' Drascombe Lugger almost completely around the world. Didn't quite finish and spent a good chunk of time in jail, after the Egyptian goverment (i think it was Egypt) confiscated his boat and accused him of spying. The manufacturer IIRC sent him a replacement boat, and he finished out the Mediterrean and made it to the Canaries, where he stopped voyaging on the Drascombe.


I recall his story of semi-sinking in the Pacific, and I think he completely sank off Florida. Sometimes you have to wonder if you've picked the wrong lifestyle...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

His sinking of the boat off the coast of Florida was an intentional scuttling, and wasn't of the Drascombe lugger. IIRC, it was of the boat he and his then wife had bought together. I don't know the details, but believe that the woman had passed away prior to the scuttling of the boat. BTW, had lunch with him prior to him and his current wife moving from Charlestown, to Chicago.



Valiente said:


> I recall his story of semi-sinking in the Pacific, and I think he completely sank off Florida. Sometimes you have to wonder if you've picked the wrong lifestyle...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

The "intentional scuttling": was he trying to kill himself? Because I recall a story 10 years or so ago where he ends up in the Gulf Stream in the middle of the night wondering if he'll see the dawn. This is a different story from him bailing out his boat 100 miles from Fiji or something and finding a miracle bottle of Coke after days of rationing his scant surviving supplies.

Unless I'm conflating two stories.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't say what his intent was, but he did scuttle a boat, believe it was Resurgam. It might have been the second Egregious...but I am pretty sure it was Resurgam.. The Fiji issue was probably in Chidiock Tichborne I, a Drascombe Lugger.


----------



## nuclear1 (Jun 3, 2007)

heres a toast to anything that will get you out on the water!


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

Re: Unbelievable that you reactivated a 4 1/2 *year* old post


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, the pics are long gone - but anyone who can get a MacGregor across the pond deserves a bit of respect in my book.

And I got to read this insane story by Heinz...so it's all good:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/seama...ggest-bonehead-move-sailing-2.html#post202044


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

whroeder said:


> Re: Unbelievable that you reactivated a 4 1/2 *year* old post


Sailingdog? is that you?


----------

